# Hello everyone



## Alex174 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm Alex, I'm new to this site. A good friend of mine told me to check this site out. I'm recently divorced, like a few days divorced. The whole thing caught me off guard and it all happened so fast that I've just been having a really hard time. My friend said that this site helped her out a lot so I figured why not give it a shot.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome Alex. 

I think this is a good place for support, particularly for marriage/relationship type issues. I guess you're trying to wrap your head around what happened? If so, just start a thread in whatever category you think best fits.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Alex,

One thing that might help is for you to post a thread and tell a bit of your situation. There is a forum for Divorce/separation and another for general relationship discussion. Either would be a good place to post.


----------

